# My Annabelle is bleeding from her Vulva



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new to The Goat Spot and really I'm a new goat owner as well (This is my 3rd week). I have 2 does. They were sold to me as possibly pregnant. Annabelle is the smaller of the 2 and the one I was convinced was not bred even though the previous owner said that she was the one that was 'interested' the most in the buck. Almost two weeks ago she started bleating A LOT, after the second day of this my husband and I figured that she was probably in heat. I planned on getting a buck for breeding and having him here for a week and a half to make sure that he bred her. I was going to pick him up this Saturday. I figured the 28th of February would be 21 days. So with all that said I woke up this morning to take care of my girls and Annabelle had blood on her tail. She's 1/2 Saanen 1/4 Boer 1/4 Nubian She's a creamy white color so the blood was easy to spot. The blood is bright red with no blood clots and is dripping. If I had to call it, I'd say she's in heat (not sure what the appropriate goat terminology is  ) Anyways I called the vet (which we've never used before because they are our first farm animal other than chickens) and am waiting on a call. Is bleeding common in goats that are in 'heat' just like dogs? Also I read that it could be that she could be miscarrying. Any info, facts, stories, and so on would be very helpful! Thank you all for responding::


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have something going on. There is no blood in heats. She was probably aborting before and now is the clean up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she should not be bleeding when in heat -- thats abnormal (except for the heat they have right after kidding)

Sounds like she aborted. but its a bit strange that she stopped bleeding and started again. That one has me a bit confused unless she was close to kidding when she originally aborted.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I think I need to clarify. This is the first time she started bleeding. She didn't start then stop bleeding. She's bleed since I got up this morning. Going on 4 hours. Will she pass the baby? How long is to long to bleed? Is it common for a doe to miscarry? This would have been her 3rd birthing she will be 3 in April. She was put in with the buck January 13 and was still in with him when we brought her home February 1st.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im confused you said this


> Almost two weeks ago she started bleating A LOT, after the second day of this my husband and I figured that she was probably in heat. I planned on getting a buck for breeding and having him here for a week and a half to make sure that he bred her.


then



> So with all that said I woke up this morning to take care of my girls and Annabelle had blood on her tail.


So she was bleeding two weeks ago and not again today? or just today?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you know how far along she was? It could be stress from the move, being butted by another goat, or who knows.


It is not totally uncommon for them to abort, so don't think it was anything you did. It does just happen.

 I had a doe that was bleeding and I was pretty new to goats. I had no idea she was even bred, so i was a little or very worried, she was my baby. Well, I noticed several days later that as she walked away from me, that something was sticking out her. I got a hold of her and I pulled a dead baby. It was very small and she had no idea what was even going on. I would assume you will find something unless you have dogs that can get in and take it. 
 I believe she just needs a bit of being spoiled.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is early abortion, you will not see a kid, it will be too small. If it is later then yes, you will see one,. I am so sorry, but sounds like she did aborted. 

One other thing to check though, check for any cuts on her vulva, sometimes they do get cuts there or on their tail and it will appear that they are bleeding from the vulva.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> If it is early abortion, you will not see a kid, it will be too small. If it is later then yes, you will see one,. I am so sorry, but sounds like she did aborted.
> 
> One other thing to check though, check for any cuts on her vulva, sometimes they do get cuts there or on their tail and it will appear that they are bleeding from the vulva.


 That was why I was asking how far along she was. I believe my hope was about 2 months.

Great idea about the cut. :thumbup:


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

She would only have been a little over a month around 6 weeks pregnant

I haven't seen any cuts on her vulva. I was told that it could be a lack of nutrients in the hay because of the drought. We give our girls as much hay as they want usually 3-4 5 gallon buckets packed full and they have access to a mineral block at all times along with a ton of kitchen scraps everyday.

Should I seek Veterinarian help? Or will she just pass it over the next couple of days naturally. I was told she might need to get on antibiotics.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Bleating (making a noise like she was calling for a buck I thought that was the appropriate term


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

lol..bleating not bleeding..yes your right..sorry i'm not laughing at you just at waht we thought you said..lol..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Never heard aborting was caused by lack of nutrients, a Doe can carry to full term a weak or dead baby from lack of nutrients.

I would just monitor the Doe, when they abort, most of the time, will flush out for quite a while, what we look for is, if they go off feed or have a very foul odor coming from the vulva, if this is the case, she will need antibiotics started, but first, always get a temp when they are off.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have seen them abort because of a lack of Nutrition. I know someone that kept having all her does abort. They were not taken care of at all and fed the low end of the food. She finally took them to the vet after I told her that was the problem, (not getting enough decent food), the vet agreed with me. 

 You really will not know why. Just pamper her and I think she will be just fine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> Bleating (making a noise like she was calling for a buck I thought that was the appropriate term


sorry I read it as bleeding -- probably from the title I just read it that way. Sorry

not sure if thats the correct term or not. :shrug:

sounds like she aborted early -- based on the blood today.

the extra bleating you mentioned 2 weeks ago was likely when she actually lost the pregnancy, it can cause them to go into heat. And now you are seeing the outward signs of her cleaning out. Should only last a short time (day or two at the most) and she should come into heat again and then if you want to breed her you can.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you StaceyRoop I was going to ask about when to breed her but I didn't want to sound uncaring. I love my girl. Annabelle is my favorite (yes I play favorites  ) She's the doe that will come to greet you every time food or no food and will lay her head on your chest and just love on you for as long as you'll stand there and pet her  

Anyways I have the buck bought and like I said we were picking him up this Saturday but we're going to hold off until she's better. How long until she'll go into 'heat' again? 3 weeks from today or just play it by ear (pun intended  )


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

depending if she was actually in heat 2 weeks or not it could be soon or it could be a bit longer. If she comes into heat next week I would hold off and then go on her next heat, to be sure she is fully cleaned out from the previous pregnancy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes bleating is the proper term ....it does sound like she is aborting..stress from the move perhaps...Keep an eye on her and make sure she doesnt start acting "off"...Hopefully your vet can see her to be sure this is whats going on...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Lori, for the clarification


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

K, I'm back. Annabelle is still bleeding. No foul smell and she's still eating fine. She's just as lovey and gentle as ever but she's still bleeding not a ton I took pics to show.

This is how she's looked the whole time. Never a ton of blood but definitely noticeable. Every once in awhile she'll squat and look like she's contracting and out comes a little blood that's what the pic of the ground is but she only did that the first day she's just got a bloody vulva. 

She was 5 weeks pregnant maybe less

How much longer will she bleed?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can clean up for a couple of weeks.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We has this happen last year with a doe we bought. Give her a few extra treats!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks, I was thinking only 2 days so when she was in her third I started to wonder


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! We found a cut on her tail!! She wasn't aborting after all!! Crazy first time mom went worst case scenario! I am SO happy!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! We found a cut on her tail!! She wasn't aborting after all!! Crazy first time mom went worst case scenario! I am SO happy!


Great news!


----------

